# Philips DSR6000R01



## PhilipDC (Aug 16, 2006)

I have an old Philips DSR6000R01 Directv/Tivo receiver--it's used by my 6 yo daughter in her "living room". The power flickered in our house this morning and now the receiver is stuck in a Powering Up loop. I tried unplugging it for awhile, but it's still stuck. Any way to jump start it or is this finally the end for this receiver?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Sounds like its hard drive finally died. Post back if you want tips on how to replace/upgrade its hard drive.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds like drive to me as well.

Absolute easiest way to replace the drive IMO is to go get a new IDE drive in the size you want (stock is generally a 40gb or 80gb depending on the model, but you can get bigger if you like).

Then purchase InstantCake for your DVR model:
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm
($20)

You burn the InstantCake download to a CD, boot it in a computer with the new hard drive for your Tivo attached, hit enter a few times, it "Bakes" the drive and sets it up for use in your Tivo, then you simply replace the old drive in your Tivo with the new one and you have a brand new Tivo again.

Or if you would prefer to have one premade that all you have to do is stick in the new drive, you can order already baked drives as well:
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/category.cfm?SID=1


----------



## PhilipDC (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks guys! Yeah, I know I could replace the hard drive. But, since I can't save all the stuff my daughter loves on this receiver, it probably isn't worth preserving this old unit. Better to just replace it.


----------

